# How do I become an equine vet??



## JumpforFreedom (22 September 2006)

Hi, I am 15 years old and I am looking to becoming an equine vet. I have looked into universities, but still donot know how i can become an equine vet! If anyone knows PLEASE tell me as it is MY life long dream!! thanks ever so much any help is thoroughly appreciated guys!! xxx


----------



## Amymay (22 September 2006)

Think you've got to train to be a vet full stop - and then specialise as you go through your career.


----------



## Spyda (22 September 2006)

Hi,

I looked into doing this a few years ago.  

You DO have to complete a regular Veterinary Science Degree and specialise your optional modules as you progress through the degree.  Once you complete your degree you must work several years within a practice to gain experience before becoming a fully fledged vet (equine or otherwise).  If you wished to specialise in the field of equine medicine I guess you would opt to undertake your post graduate training at an equine centre and hope to gain the necessary experience there.

However, advice given to me was, unless you have straight A's in AT LEAST 5 subjects at A' level, including chemistry, biology, maths and English - not to even pursue the dream.  Apparently there are relatively few places and far too many applicants.  The uni's that do the courses cream off the best (which is good, I suppose) but it's a bummer if you aren't a straight A student.  

If you haven't the straight A's several universities do Equine Science degrees.  If you had the time (and money) you might opt for one of those.  If you did well (after the 3 year course and got a First Class Honours degree) it might boost your chances of acceptance into one of the uni's offering the Veterinary Science Degree.  That said, it's a long old haul... you'd be looking at 10-12 years of study and training before you would be out there working.  And if you wanted to specialise in horses you'd be having to take supplementary courses in addition to you degree studies.  It'd be a brave choice...

Good luck though!  I was deemed too old (at 26!) when I looked into doing it.  Decided to do an Applied Zoology degree instead, so it would be fabulous to hear of someone else following their dream, despite the obstacles.  Do let us know how you get on.

Liz


----------



## brightmount (22 September 2006)

Liz, as a graduate you could now be accepted on a veterinary course without the"27 straight A A-levels.. etc...etc". My Equine Podiatrist told me this as he is considering it. They welcome mature students that already have a degree apparently.


----------



## monstermunch (22 September 2006)

Post graduate is the best way of training to be a vet. The entry levels do indeed seem to be less strict.
Unfortunately, to go straight into a veterinary degree you do have to be a straight A student or they won't consider you. That was my finding anyway 3 years ago. It may have changed now, though from what I hear probably not.
To become an equine vet you have to train as a normal vet first so it is a long process.
Good luck. I hope you can live your dream!


----------



## star (24 September 2006)

the reason you have to get straight A's to get into vet school is coz it's damn hard!  I got 4 A's at A-level after getting 11 A's and A*'s at GCSE and i still found the course really really hard.  I graduated from the RVC a couple of months ago.  Went into vet school thinking i wanted to be an equine vet, but am now happily working in small animal practice with enough time and money to enjoy my own horse out of work.  there is no way of becoming an equine vet than going to vet school and becoming a normal vet 1st then going on to specialise.  there are no optional modules a vet school - you have to study small animals, horse and farm animals.  if you do another degree 1st and do really well you might be able to get into vet school as a 2nd degree but you normally have to pay full fees which is pretty crippling.


----------



## Patchwork (27 September 2006)

That's not actually true about the grades - my friend took 3 A levels in biology, psychology and chemistry, was offered AAA by Bristol, got AAB and got in. What you do have to have is serious work experience!


----------



## star (28 September 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
That's not actually true about the grades - my friend took 3 A levels in biology, psychology and chemistry, was offered AAA by Bristol, got AAB and got in. What you do have to have is serious work experience! 

[/ QUOTE ]

yeah, i got 4 A's, but my friend got an offer from London of AAA and only got AAB and they still let her in.  I think having AAA as your preduicted grades is quite important though, but stacks of work experience is equally if not more important and then your performance at interview.


----------

